
Online Luggage Startup Away Says CEO Is Stepping Down - coloneltcb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/online-luggage-startup-away-says-ceo-is-stepping-down-11575930577
======
subdane
Cache:
[http://archive.is/uehXU#selection-1883.5-1883.58](http://archive.is/uehXU#selection-1883.5-1883.58)

------
notlukesky
Bitter words of ex-employees.

Failed with Jeff Bezos of Amazon.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/16/technology/inside-
amazon-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/16/technology/inside-amazon-
wrestling-big-ideas-in-a-bruising-workplace.html)

Some people I knew bought Amazon shares after the NY Times piece came out.

